
Mac Pro petition gaining steam on Facebook - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57441468-37/mac-pro-petition-gaining-steam-on-facebook/?tag=rtcol;dis
======
nextstep
Wow, they have 6300 likes!?

